# civil service interviews



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

I just got a card from my local police department. I am not gonna say which one just due to the fact its a public forum. but anyways, once it gets to the interviews, do they HAVE TO hire from the list in order of scores or does background count the most? I am just wondering because I am ONE spot below what they want to hire. I do have experience in law enforcement so I was just wondering what weighs more....what you got on the civil service test or your background/interview process. Thanks for the help!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

The department that calls for the list is only presented with a list of names from which they can choose from. The are not in any order. If they do bypass someone, then they have to justify why, which isn't hard to do.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Civil Service provides a list of names. Your background counts more. The fact that you scored 100 could mean nothing when you have an OUI conviction (for example) under your belt.


----------

